
Installation of Linux-hosted Cross-Compilers for Microsoft Windows and Mac OS X - gasull
http://www.sandroid.org/imcross/
======
sid0
The trouble with cross-compiling from Linux to Windows is that you don't get
access to any of the features in new Windows versions, especially Vista and
above. This may be fine for a CLI program, but your only option to produce a
first-class Windows GUI program is to compile on Windows using Visual C++ and
the latest SDK.

~~~
windsurfer
That's super-lame.

